# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  Pourquoi mon pays ne peut pas fabriquer plus d'argent ?

## CLion

Bonjour tout le monde;
meme si j'ai mon master je ne comprends pas la reponse de ma question  chaque fois que je pose cette question  un prof la reponse est souvent pas clair pour moi ni pour mes colegues  ce que je vois meme s'ils disent qu'ils ont bien compris mais tant que quelqu'un se trouve incapable de t'expliquer quelque chose donc il ne la maitrise pas et donc il n'y a pas mieux que l'internet pour avoir la reponse d'une seule question comme ma question.

ma question c'est:

pourquoi mon paye ne peut pas imprimer beaucoup d'argent, Oui il y'a peu de la marchandise et beaucoup d'argent donc y'aura pas l'equilibre dans notre paye OOOK mais MAIS je peux acheter depuis ebay avec cette argent  ::D:  je peux ouvrir des comptes dans un autre pays et aller vivre mieux la bas c'est ce qu'ils font les riches et l'autre pays ne va pas savoir que mon pays imprime d'argent en masse pour acheter des trucs  l'etranger...

c'est quoi le systeme qui control a comment on peut le savoir ? et si jamais ce systeme ne detecte pas qu'un pays a imprimemr beaucoup d'argent a sera quoi comme consquence pour mon pays car on s'en fou pour les autres, je serai riche et je quitte ce nouveau pays aussi et j'irai chez un autre autre pays et to be continue

----------


## yolle

> Bonjour tout le monde;
> meme si j'ai mon master je ne comprends pas la reponse de ma question  chaque fois que je pose cette question  un prof la reponse est souvent pas clair pour moi ni pour mes colegues  ce que je vois meme s'ils disent qu'ils ont bien compris mais tant que quelqu'un se trouve incapable de t'expliquer quelque chose donc il ne la maitrise pas et donc il n'y a pas mieux que l'internet pour avoir la reponse d'une seule question comme ma question.
> 
> ma question c'est:
> 
> pourquoi mon paye ne peut pas imprimer beaucoup d'argent, Oui il y'a peu de la marchandise et beaucoup d'argent donc y'aura pas l'equilibre dans notre paye OOOK mais MAIS je peux acheter depuis ebay avec cette argent  je peux ouvrir des comptes dans un autre pays et aller vivre mieux la bas c'est ce qu'ils font les riches et l'autre pays ne va pas savoir que mon pays imprime d'argent en masse pour acheter des trucs  l'etranger...
> 
> c'est quoi le systeme qui control a comment on peut le savoir ? et si jamais ce systeme ne detecte pas qu'un pays a imprimemr beaucoup d'argent a sera quoi comme consquence pour mon pays car on s'en fou pour les autres, je serai riche et je quitte ce nouveau pays aussi et j'irai chez un autre autre pays et to be continue


Toi .... t'as un bon Dealer, perds surtout pas son numero de tlphone  ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::  ....

----------


## Mat.M

> pourquoi mon paye ne peut pas imprimer beaucoup d'argent,


tu sembles tre tranger c'est _pays_ et non paye..
ensuite pour rpondre  ta question c'est une question assez complexe c'est la banque centrale qui dcide s'il faut imprimer ou non de l'argent...aux USA c'est la Federal Reserve, en Europe c'est la Banque Centrale Europenne.
Ensuite crer de l'inflation montaire peut tre une solution facile mais l'argent que tu gagnes et que tu conomises devient dvalu au cours du temps.
si une baguette de pain cote 1euro au dpart et que la BCE dcide d'mettre et d'imprimer plus d'argent les prix vont augmenter localement et la baguette cotera plus de un euro.
Mais le problme c'est que a fausse l'chelle de valeurs et si tu veux acheter des biens de consommations de l'tranger ces biens auront un prix diffrent aussi puisque le rfrentiel montaire n'est plus le mme.



> Oui il y'a peu de la marchandise et beaucoup d'argent donc y'aura pas l'equilibre dans notre paye OOOK mais MAIS je peux acheter depuis ebay avec cette argent  je peux ouvrir des comptes dans un autre pays et aller vivre mieux la bas c'est ce qu'ils font les riches et l'autre pays ne va pas savoir que mon pays imprime d'argent en masse pour acheter des trucs  l'etranger...


 ::fleche::  un pays o il y a peu de marchandise et beaucoup d'argent va tre contraint d'importer plus de marchandise c'est invitable.
Mais attention tu cris qu'il y a beaucoup d'argent or l'argent a une valeur  notamment sur le march des changes.
C'est ce qui se passait en Amrique latine il y  a quelques annes o il y avait beaucoup d'inflation mais les latino-amricains n'taient pas plus riches pour autant.
Simplement il fallait par exemple plusieurs cruzeiros ( la monnaie avant le Real ) brsiliens pour un dollar .

Admettons que tu habites aux USA si la Fed augmente la masse montaire, au niveau du march des changes a se rpercutera invitablement et le dollar perdera de sa valeur face  d'autres devises...puisqu'il y aura de  plus en plus de dollars en circulation.
Ce qui fait que si tu ceux acheter des choses sur Ebay elles finiront par coter plus cher au cours du temps.




> c'est quoi le systeme qui control a comment on peut le savoir ?


les banques  centrales des pays souverains qui peuvent mettre de la monnaie.




> et si jamais ce systeme ne detecte pas qu'un pays a imprimemr beaucoup d'argent a sera quoi comme consquence pour mon pays car on s'en fou pour les autres, je serai riche et je quitte ce nouveau pays aussi et j'irai chez un autre autre pays et to be continue


un pays qui imprime beaucoup d'argent a se ressent parce comme il y a de plus en plus d'argent en circulation , du fait de l'offre et de la demande les prix vont augmenter.

Mais ceci ce sont des problmes trop complexes pour que l'on puisse rpondre de manire objective...

----------


## Invit

Le systme montaire comporte certaines rgles et l'on ne peut pas faire n'importe quoi du genre imprimer  volo plus de billets,  car injecter plus de billets en circulation va crer de l'inflation, mme si l'tat le fait un peu pour payer la dette.

----------


## CLion

ahaaaaaaaaa donc l'Etat le fait pour payer ces dettes et peut etre pour autre chose mmm  ::D:   ::mouarf:: 
si je boss dans la banque je vais imprimer beaucoup d'argent pour acheter un vrai PC Gamer et une PS4 avec un ecran 3D  ::D:  je ne verrai plus la rue apres

----------


## Invit

En fait, lorsque l'tat rinjecte de l'argent, a cre de l'inflation, donc avec ce que tu as habituellement, il en faudra un peu plus pour t'acheter ce que tu achte normalement (hausse des prix), en fait c'est comme si on contribuait (au de l de nos impts)  rembourser un peu la dette, mais ils ne peuvent pas en mettre trop sinon l'inflation va exploser.
Bien sur si le directeur imprime quelque billets pour s'acheter une grosse voiture pour lui, a sera tout benef pour lui et a aura que peu dimpact sur l'inflation mais bon tout a c'est contrl, il ne peut pas imprimer plus qu'autoris et pas surtout pour sa pomme. 

De plus ce n'est pas la banque qui imprime les billets.

----------


## ed73170

Le meilleur moyen pour une banque de crer de l'argent ce n'est pas d'imprimer des billets ce qui effectivement gnrerait de l'inflation, mais de crer de l'argent  partir de dettes.

Lorsque la banque te prte de l'argent pour acheter une maison, une voiture, ou autre chose, tu ne le vois pas. Il s'agit d'une criture dans une base de donnes qui indique qu'elle t'a prt cet argent, mais il n'existe pas. Par contre, toi quand tu vas la rembourser, tu le feras avec du vrai argent auquel s'ajoutent les intrts du prt. Une fois ta dette rembourse et les comptes quilibrs, il  reste  la banque le montant des intrts que tu lui a verss, et voila comment elle a cr de l'argent  partir de rien.

Elle a bien sr une limite  ne pas dpasser pour la cration d'argent-dette mais elle est bien suprieure au montant de ses dpts et elle espre que tous ses clients ne viendront pas retirer leur vrai argent en mme temps car cela la mettrait en faillite. 

Ceci explique en partie la crise des subprimes de 2008 et le surendettement des pays dvelopps.

----------


## red57

La France est dans l'union montaire europenne, c'est la BCE qui est charg de fabriquer de l'argent de crer de l'inflation. Actuellement, les vannes sont plus qu'ouvertes avec le QE: 1 000 MILLIARDs d' sont dverses sur les marchs.

----------


## GeoffreyOnRails

Le "systme" qui controlle a, c'est les gens  qui tu veux refourguer ta monnaie bidon. Si tu veux que je te vende une PS4, je n'accepterai qu'un paiement en euro, pas en cedi ghanen. Du coup, si tu veux m'acheter a, il te faut des . Sur le march des devises, des gens sont prt  t'en donner contre ta monnaie, mais uniquement si ils peuvent/vont en faire quelque chose (acheter ou investir). 

Si tu t'amuses  en crer tout plein, personne ne voudra plus de ta monnaie  l'extrieur de ton pays, et tu ne pourras rien acheter avec. Et si personne ne veut de ta monnaie  l'extrieur du pays, pas grand monde n'en voudra  l'intrieur non plus d'ailleurs, c'est comme a que beaucoup de pays se retrouvent  utiliser les $ amricains. 

En bref, c'est le march qui rgule tout a.

Maintenant si c'est juste pour toi, c'est encore plus simple d'imprimer de faux billets directement en ..

----------


## SkyZoThreaD

Tout a presque t dit. Pour illustrer a, on a vu dans certains pays de l'est ,des gens aller acheter  manger avec des kilos de billets de banques. Oui des liasses et des liasses pour les courses de la semaine.
Ceci dit, je doute que CLion ait vraiment un master... un bon dealer oui! pas de doutes.

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/D%C3%A9valuation

----------


## Mat.M

> Le meilleur moyen pour une banque de crer de l'argent ce n'est pas d'imprimer des billets ce qui effectivement gnrerait de l'inflation, mais de crer de l'argent  partir de dettes.


salut Ed73170 c'est parfaitement bien expliqu !
De rajouter que les banques et les fonds d'investissements capitalisent de plus en plus d'argent ( cf BNP Paribas et ses 2000 milliards de capitalisation)

----------


## Nroli

Je voudrais aussi prciser que au dpart, les banques centrales conservent un certain nombre de lingots d'or dans leur coffre (voir rserve d'or). Cette somme est cense correspondre au total de la valeur des billets mises. Et c'est a qui fait le fondement matriel de l'argent en circulation. 

Si le pays ne peut pas mettre plus d'argent, c'est btement parce qu'il n'a pas assez achet d'or dans ses coffres ! Si il met trop de devises par rapport  la valeur de son coffre et donc par rapport aux pays trangers, il dvalue le cours. C'est--dire que la devise vaudra une moins grande quantit d'or dans les coffres. Et comme c'est une situation financire risque, faire la planche  billets reste rare.

En tout cas, c'est ce qui se passe thoriquement. De nos jours, la rserve en or des banques centrales n'gale pas le montant total des devises en cours, loin de l. Cependant, pendant la Seconde Guerre Mondiale, il y en avait normment. Et avec la crise, les banques centrales ont restock un peu. 
Mais les dcideurs veillent  se comporter comme si ils avaient tout l'or en stock.

----------


## Jielhache

Salut  toi Mat.M,

J'adore ta citation:
_* Descartes: "je pense donc je suis"
* Bob l'ponge : "je pense donc j'essuie"
* l'infirmire : "je panse donc je suis"_

Et tu pourrais encore ajouter:

La mnagre: *"j'ponge donc j'essuie"*

Cordialement, Jielhache :;):

----------


## Tchikiflow29

> Le meilleur moyen pour une banque de crer de l'argent ce n'est pas d'imprimer des billets ce qui effectivement gnrerait de l'inflation, mais de crer de l'argent  partir de dettes.
> 
> Lorsque la banque te prte de l'argent pour acheter une maison, une voiture, ou autre chose, tu ne le vois pas. Il s'agit d'une criture dans une base de donnes qui indique qu'elle t'a prt cet argent, mais il n'existe pas. Par contre, toi quand tu vas la rembourser, tu le feras avec du vrai argent auquel s'ajoutent les intrts du prt. Une fois ta dette rembourse et les comptes quilibrs, il  reste  la banque le montant des intrts que tu lui a verss, et voila comment elle a cr de l'argent  partir de rien.
> 
> Elle a bien sr une limite  ne pas dpasser pour la cration d'argent-dette mais elle est bien suprieure au montant de ses dpts et elle espre que tous ses clients ne viendront pas retirer leur vrai argent en mme temps car cela la mettrait en faillite. 
> 
> Ceci explique en partie la crise des subprimes de 2008 et le surendettement des pays dvelopps.


Je suis pas d'accord sur tout. OK tu ne vois pas l'argent, mais on est d'accord que quand t'achte une maison, l'argent que la banque a prte va  l'ancien propritaire, qui peut ensuite le dpenser. Donc en l'occurrence la banque prte du vrai argent, ce n'est pass magique. 

Bon il y a srement beaucoup de choses  revoir dans notre systme bancaire mais ce que vous avez dit n'a ppas de sens.

----------


## Carhiboux

> Je suis pas d'accord sur tout. OK tu ne vois pas l'argent, mais on est d'accord que quand t'achte une maison, l'argent que la banque a prte va  l'ancien propritaire, qui peut ensuite le dpenser. Donc en l'occurrence la banque prte du vrai argent, ce n'est pass magique. 
> 
> Bon il y a srement beaucoup de choses  revoir dans notre systme bancaire mais ce que vous avez dit n'a ppas de sens.


Salut, 

beau dterrage de post, mais sujet intressant.

Alors, cela ne devient du "vrai" argent que si l'ancien propritaire dcide de tout retirer en billet de banque.

Tant qu'il ne fait pas cela, cela reste une criture comptable. ventuellement (et probablement) l'criture comptable va changer de banque; de la banque de l'acheteur  la banque du vendeur. Mais tant que l'argent n'est pas retir physiquement, cela reste une criture comptable.

Comme l'a dit ed, c'est possible uniquement parce que le march  confiance dans la fluidit du systme bancaire. Lorsque le march n'a plus confiance, il va vouloir retirer son argent des banques, et c'est l que a coince car la banque n'a pas les fonds propres ncessaires (faillites des banques amricaines en 2007/2008, crise de confiance  Chypre en 2013 o le gouvernement  du limiter le montant des retraits possibles).

Mais il y a actuellement bien plus d'argent dans les bilans comptable de toutes les banques que la somme combine de toutes les billets de banque et pice de monnaie en circulation.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Je suis pas d'accord sur tout. OK tu ne vois pas l'argent, mais on est d'accord que quand t'achte une maison, l'argent que la banque a prte va  l'ancien propritaire, qui peut ensuite le dpenser. Donc en l'occurrence la banque prte du vrai argent, ce n'est pass magique. 
> 
> Bon il y a srement beaucoup de choses  revoir dans notre systme bancaire mais ce que vous avez dit n'a ppas de sens.


La banque te fait une promesse de mise a disposition d'argent. Sachant que l'argent en question n'est qu'au final qu'une criture comptable pour indiquer que la banque te donne X, et que tu dois rembourser X+y%. Au final, le seul "vrai" argent que le commun des mortels utilise, c'est la monnaie papier. Tout le reste n'est que des lignes d'criture comptables, d'changes de dettes et d'arrangements entre les banques (qui elles s'changent de la monnaie centrale, quivalent numrique de la monnaie papier). 

Cf chaine youtube Heu?reka pour ceussent qui veulent creuser un peu plus en restant simple.

----------


## Ryu2000

Dans l'histoire on a des exemples de planche  billet qui ont trop tourn.
Comme en Allemagne dans les annes 1920.
Hyperinflation de la rpublique de Weimar
Les prix augmentaient tellement vite que les allemands qui pouvaient aller au restaurant payaient avant de manger, parce que le prix augmentait pendant le repas :



> Les prix des repas servis au restaurant varient selon lheure de la commande et lheure  laquelle laddition est prsente, si bien que les restaurateurs doivent offrir des plats en plus  leurs clients, *ou leur faire payer laddition en dbut de repas*. Durant l't 1923, les paysans refusent en ville d'accepter le mark-papier en change de leurs produits agricoles. Les salaris se font payer deux fois par jour, etc.


Il y a aussi a :
Hyperinflation au Zimbabwe
Crise conomique argentine



> la fin des annes 1980, le pays est traumatis par l'hyperinflation : les prix augmentent de 4 924 % en 89 et de 1 344 % en 1990. Ce dsastre provoque une raction radicale.


Apparemment le FMI n'a pas rgl le problme puisque c'est toujours un peu la merde en Argentine.

Les monnaies c'est compliqu, par exemple en ce moment c'est la crise au Liban parce qu'il y a une pnurie de dollar.
La pnurie de dollars paralyse le Liban
Aujourd'hui les banques centrales crer normment de monnaie sans crer d'inflation, ce qui n'est pas une bonne chose non plus, a fait juste gonfler des bulles, a fait lviter les marchs avec du vent, maintenant on se retrouve avec des taux ngatifs a n'a pas beaucoup de sens... Le rachat de dette c'est pas une solution, c'est une fuite en avant qui aggrave la situation chaque jour, jusqu' atteindre le krach.

Avant les annes 1970 les monnaies taient indexes sur du concret, comme l'or par exemple, tu pouvais changer de la monnaie contre de l'or physique, depuis c'est *totalement virtuel*, c'est bas sur la confiance...
Donc au bout d'un moment des pays ou des entreprises pourraient se mettre  refuser le dollar, par exemple les pays producteurs de ptrole pourraient dire "le dollar c'est de la merde, on ne l'accepte plus, on veut tre pay en franc suisse".
Mais quand un pays producteur de ptrole se met  critiquer le dollar, une guerre arrive.
Le dollar est beaucoup critiqu, en plus il y a des histoires dextraterritorialit des rgles US.




> Lorsque la banque te prte de l'argent pour acheter une maison, une voiture, ou autre chose, tu ne le vois pas. Il s'agit d'une criture dans une base de donnes qui indique qu'elle t'a prt cet argent, mais il n'existe pas.


L il faudrait expliquer le principe des leviers.
Si une banque possde 100 elle peut prter 1500, un truc comme a (je crois que c'est beaucoup plus, parce qu'aprs il y a d'autres leviers pour d'autres types d'oprations).

===
CLion tu pourrais regarder des vidos de ce genre :

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour

Bah le consommateur final lambda (le salarie & mme les gros pontes n'ont aucune influence sur le systme montaire ni sur le systme des prix dit march de l'offre  demande des biens rels)  titre individuel,car il agit  lchelle de millions de consommateurs
Tu pourrais tenter de consommer toute ta paye en achetant autant que tu veux de radis  Rungis ,le prix courant du radis ne changera pas d'un iota.
Maintenant si tu es capable d'ameuter tous les banlieusards de Paris en les convainquant (de pnurie de radis) d'acheter tous les radis qu'ils peuvent ,il est certain que le prix courant du radis haussera car la rcolte courante n'est pas lastique mais saisonnire,encore que les mandataires de Rungis d'aujourd'hui sont capables pour viter une hausse du prix courant de les importer de Roumanie ou 'Espagne.
La seule exception ce sont les milliardaires  ou les multinationales : ils ont assez d'argent pour acheter tous les yachts en France ou les stocks de tomate pour se les accaparer et faire flamber leurs prix, et les revendre  un prix inimaginable.

Do vient l'argent(les billets euro hein) : leur mission  dpend de la  B.C.E qui les imprime dans une imprimerie gard par des tigres affams ou douaniers vigilants.
La B.C.E  est la proprit de l'UE.
l'UE  y dsignent des banquiers qui sont des gens en gnral avare & radin de nature comme les ponges avec l'eau.
Ces billets  sont garanties par l'UE c..d tout porteur tranger peut exiger quivalent dans une monnaie convertible dite devise (dollar, livre britannique,yen etc...)
Dans l'UE l'euro a un cours force c..d  qu'aucun commerant de l'UE ne peut le refuser .
Ta  question peut tre reformul ainsi :puis-je tre membre du directoire de la B.C.E et m'approvisionner  gogos.
Las,les tats surveillent leurs banquiers et l'imprimerie d'une faon draconienne.
Tu as une seule issue  :trouver une mine d'or que tu changeras contre des EUROS.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Do vient l'argent(les billets euro hein) : leur mission  dpend de la  B.C.E qui les imprime dans une imprimerie gard par des tigres affams ou douaniers vigilants.


Non. Il vient des banques centrales de chaque pays membre de la zone euro, sous la supervision de la BCE




> La B.C.E  est la proprit de l'UE.


Non, encore une fois. Eurogroupe != UE




> Ta  question peut tre reformul ainsi :puis-je tre membre du directoire de la B.C.E et m'approvisionner  gogos.


Va falloir ngocier avec les allemands, c'est eux qui empechent la BCE de faire comme la FED et d'augmenter la masse montaire  tout va pour combler les bulles spculatives amricaines.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Va falloir ngocier avec les allemands, c'est eux qui empechent la BCE de faire comme la FED et d'augmenter la masse montaire  tout va pour combler les bulles spculatives amricaines.


a fait un moment que c'est Open Bar  la BCE (depuis 2015 je crois). Christine Lagarde fait comme Mario Draghi, elle fait tourner la planche  billet  fond (enfin c'est rachat de dette et toutes ces conneries).
On en parle dans cette vido rcente (enregistr le 23/04/2020) :



La BCE acceptera certaines obligations devenues pourries comme garanties bancaires



> Nouvelle mesure destine  soutenir le systme financier europen en pleine crise du coronavirus: *la Banque centrale europenne (BCE) a annonc mercredi qu'elle pourra accepter des obligations dgrades en catgorie pourrie comme garanties pour des crdits accords aux banques.*
> 
> L'objectif de ces nouvelles rgles est de soutenir la capacit des banques  prter pour continuer de mettre  disposition des ressources financires pour l'conomie de la zone euro, indique la BCE dans un communiqu. Il s'agit d'une dcision exceptionnelle et rassurante, a tweet Eric Dor, directeur de recherche  l'Institut d'conomie scientifique et de gestion (IESEG).


Encore une fois ce sont les banques qui foutent le monde dans la merde et les banques centrales courent  leur rescousse.
Il faudrait arrter de les sauver au bout d'un moment, qu'on les laisse faire faillite. Aussi bien a finira comme a, donc le plus tt sera le mieux.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Encore une fois ce sont les banques qui foutent le monde dans la merde et les banques courent  leur rescousse.
> Il faudrait arrter de les sauver au bout d'un moment, qu'on les laisse faire faillite. Aussi bien a finira comme a, donc le plus tt sera le mieux.


J'imagine que tu parlais des tats qui font les pompiers. La question que tu devrais te poser : si les banques font faillite, plus d'conomie, et donc plus de socit. Bon vu comment tu appelles  la fin de l'humanit, en mme temps...

Accessoirement, le QE et ce que fait la FED, c'est pas pareil. Et le QE c'est une maniere de contourner l'orthodoxie teutonne sans sortir des clous des regles de la BCE. Un travail d'quilibriste, quoi.

----------


## Ryu2000

> J'imagine que tu parlais des tats qui font les pompiers.


Non je voulais dire que les banques centrales sauvent les banques.
Les tats ne dirigent pas les banques centrales (bon un peu l'Allemagne avec la BCE, mais c'est particulier), la FED ce n'est pas un tablissement public par exemple.




> si les banques font faillite, plus d'conomie, et donc plus de socit.


De toute faon on finira tous par perdre notre pargne, au lieu de passer des dcennies  tre esclave avant que a n'arrive, autant que a arrive tout de suite.
Les bases sont trop pourries, il faut tout raser (j'aime bien les formatages). Plein de gros tats sont endett  plus de 100% de leur PIB. La dette est irremboursable de toute faon.

On pourrait nationaliser les banques, spar les banques de dpts et les banques d'affaires, instaurer des rgles pour empcher la finance de faire n'importe quoi comme aujourd'hui.
Vu l'tat de l'conomie depuis 2008 la prochaine guerre mondiale ne doit pas tre si loin que a. C'est gnralement comme a que a fini... Dans les annes 1920 c'tait la merde  cause de la finance et en 1939 c'tait la guerre.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Non. Il vient des banques centrales de chaque pays membre de la zone euro, sous la supervision de la BCE
> 
> 
> 
> Non, encore une fois. Eurogroupe != UE
> 
> 
> 
> Va falloir ngocier avec les allemands, c'est eux qui empechent la BCE de faire comme la FED et d'augmenter la masse montaire  tout va pour combler les bulles spculatives amricaines.


Comme l'EuroGroup _machin chose_ est une manation de l'UE (ses membres sont des membres de l'UE ) tu es le seul  te noyer dans cette subtilit.
Ensuite tes banques centrales ont chacune leur gouverneur membre de plein droit du directoire ou conseil dadministration de la B.C.E, et agissent sous les Directives Communes du directoire.
Et le gouverneur de chaque banque central est dsign par son Etat ,tat qui est membre de l'UE.
Quant aux Allemands ,il est vident pour l'idiot du village qu'ils sont membres de plein droit de l'UE & non des martiens.

Quant  la F.E.D ,son statut juridique de banque priv ne l'as jamais empch de d'acheter  tour de bras des bons du Trsor Amricain (c'est de la monnaie scripturaire mise par le dit Trsor federal).
Et  *circonstance miraculeuse montaire* troublante ,la F.E.D depuis qu'elle existe n'as jamais refuse les bons du Trsor Amricain .
Et si elle s'avise de le faire un jour elle disparatra  des livres des savants conomistes dont tu t'es abreuv sans discernement.
C
Par l ,tu devrais revoir  tes connaissances en matire de juridiction monetaire en plus  des mecanismes monetaires.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

En quoi est ce que ce que tu cris me contredit ?

Accessoirement, je ne vois pas le rapport entre les martiens et les allemands.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Non je voulais dire que les banques centrales sauvent les banques.
> Les tats ne dirigent pas les banques centrales (bon un peu l'Allemagne avec la BCE, mais c'est particulier), la FED ce n'est pas un tablissement public par exemple.


Mr Ryu2000, ta sagacit  serait-elle prise en dfaut quand il s'agit des banques centrales ? 
Ou vois-tu un pays qui ne nomme pas un  fonctionnaire (bien sur  sa dvotion) pour diriger sa banque centrale.
Nous avons dj discut  de cette prrogative de "frapper" sa monnaie qui est une _prrogative rgalienne,_ comme la dfense  propos  des tats membres de l'UE qui ont abandonn un pan de leur souverainet  au profit ,non d'une entit souveraine suprieure (Etat fdral) ,mais d'une annexe administrative.

Mais revenons aux faux semblants de la FED.
Les actionnaires privs de la FED ne doivent pas cacher son vritable statut de _Banque Centrale d'Etat_ et sa raison sociale le rappelle aux plus tourdis :Federal Reserve System.
Fdral  ,tiens,tiens, connais-tu toi  des banques  privs  qui  seraient "fdrales" et qu'est ce que cela peut bien signifier, diantre !
Sinon  en bon franais ,qu'elle appartiennent  un Etat  eh,oui fdral.

Son comit Federal Open Market Committee charg de conduire la politique montaire   je cite wiki " il se compose des *sept* membres du bureau des gouverneurs et des douze prsidents des banques rgionales (dont *cinq* seulement ont le droit de vote  un moment donn)",ces fameux sept membres   ,je cite wiki "sont nomms par le prsident des tats-Unis et confirms par le Snat, pour des mandats chelonns de 14 ans"
Donc  son statut de banque soit disant priv  c'est de la poudre de perlimpinpin.
C'est comme  si tu arguais que l'Entrerise Renaut qui  a un statut public c..d appartient  l'Etat deviendrait subitement priv parce que 45 % de ses actions seraient dtenus par des actionnaires privs.

Une autre facette  de la FED qu'on oublie c'est qu'elle manipule  une monnaie dite pivot c..d  par rapport  laquelle toutes les autres monnaies convertibles sapprcient ou se  dprcient sur les marchs de change montaire.
C..d  que si le dollar  sapprcie ,mcaniquement c'est au dtriment des autres monnaies convertibles dite communment devises qui se dprcient.

Et en guise de conclusion je dirais  que si tout systme montaire scroule ou subi des convulsions la faute  est toujours aux banques centrales qui sont soit complices soit dfaillantes ou ngligentes  ,donc  suis mon doigt des Etats.

----------


## Ryu2000

Non mais justement le nom de la FED est traite, elle n'est pas entirement publique.
La FED n'est ni une Rserve, ni Fdrale, ni Amricaine



> Ensuite, la Fed nest pas une institution fdrale, mais plutt mixte. Elle demeure fdrale au sens o elle nest pas locale, mais elle est mixte au sens o *elle nest pas intgralement publique*. En effet, si le systme montaire amricain est dirig par une agence de ltat fdral, nomme Conseil des gouverneurs (dsigns par le Prsident des tats-Unis), la gestion courante est dlgue  douze banques rgionales qui fonctionnent comme des entreprises prives : elles mettent des actions  lintention de banques prives partenaires. De plus,* deux tiers des membres administrateurs de ces antennes rgionales reprsentent des banques prives.*


Elle ne reoit pas d'ordre de l'tat, mme si le gouvernement place un gars de chez eux.
D'ailleurs Trump continu de critiquer la FED :
Coronavirus : Trump s'en prend de nouveau  la Fed



> Au lendemain d'un lundi noir sur les marchs, *le prsident amricain n'a pas hsit  qualifier de  minable  et  lente  l'action de la Banque centrale amricaine.* Il reproche  son prsident Jerome Powell d'avoir  relev les taux trop rapidement  et les avoir  baisss trop tard .
> (...)
>  Notre Rserve fdrale minable et lente, dirige par Jay Powell, qui a relev les taux trop rapidement et [les a] baisss trop tard, devrait ramener notre taux directeur aux niveaux de ceux de nos pays concurrents , a tempt le prsident amricain sur le rseau social.


Le Japon est en avance au niveau de la planche  billet, donc on sait que a ne fonctionne pas (la vraie dette publique japonaise doit tre gale  300% du PIB, l'conomie ne repart pas du tout).
Il en parle  partir de 9:30 :



Bref, a fait des annes que l'conomie mondiale va trs mal ( cause des excs de la finance), les banques centrales injectent des centaines de milliards et a agave le problme.
La crise du SARS-CoV-2 sera peut-tre la gote d'eau qui fera tout s'effondrer.
Les monnaies risquent de perdre de la valeur (c'est l qu'il faudrait acheter des pices d'or  pour s'assurer de ne pas perdre tout son patrimoine, c'est un investissement beaucoup safe qu'une assurance vie  ::mouarf:: ).

----------

